# sonny 5 monthss



## jennabennabebe (Jul 12, 2005)

5 months


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Sonny is so cute!!!! You're pretty too


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Great photo!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Welcome. :wave: Sonny is adorable and you are lovely too.


----------



## jennabennabebe (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks!  im guna add more photos of him now


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

that is such a lovely photo and you should be a model


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Cute baby,how much does he weigh?  :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

AWWWW So sweet!! Your both adorable!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## jennabennabebe (Jul 12, 2005)

hes 4 pounds now i thinkk


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what a wonderful photo! your so pretty!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

You are both cutie pies!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

He is absolutely adorable...and you are very pretty too. Great photo.


----------



## chiwawa_xoxo (Jul 19, 2005)

Aww, what a sweetie! You have one cute doggie


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

what a lovely photo of you both!cant wait to see more pics of lil sonny!
xxx


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

great piccy of you both! cant wait to see more of where they came from  x


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

thats a really nice piccie , u both look lovely x

:wave:


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Awww you two are beautyful!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

:shock: :shock: two stunning creatures :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Sonny looks abit like Owen..


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Another good pic. You both are cute.


----------



## sadiesma (Oct 13, 2004)

Both of you are so cute!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is so cute! :wink:


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I think he looks a lot like my boy :-D


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow your both beautiful... :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> wow your both beautiful... :wave:


I agree!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Adorable !


----------

